

Is the Bar Busy or Not?  Check the Webcam - edw519
http://www.news.com/Smile%2C-youre-on-a-bar-Webcam/2100-1026_3-6230898.html?tag=nefd.lede

======
jakewolf
Sounds like a business model for justin.tv

